
Concurrent Programming Errors of Therac-25 - joering2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Therac-25
======
joering2
Wiki reference has a longer explanation:
[http://www.ccnr.org/fatal_dose.html](http://www.ccnr.org/fatal_dose.html)

